

Refactoring Methods with Recursive Combinators - herdrick
http://github.com/raganwald/homoiconic/blob/master/2008-11-23/recursive_combinators.md#readme

======
tetha
To be honest, this is a fairly interesting toy, especially, if you consider
combining this with template methods and method objects for those more
complicated, heavy-weight algorithms. (I'd get angry at someone for using
something like this just to map ... I don't know, print over a sequence of
elements)

